

Giving away free GoGaRuCo ticket - dfischer
http://blog.danielfischer.com/2010/09/14/win-a-free-pass-to-gogaruco-2010/
GoGaRuCo 2010 is a Ruby conference in San Francisco. It's also very popular and sold out. Want a ticket? We have one to give away.
======
binspace
I'm glad somebody made some Kanban planning software. Nice and simple UI which
brings focus on the features.

~~~
dfischer
Thank you. It's awesome to hear that you like it. Let me know if there's any
other feedback I should work off of.

Thanks again.

~~~
binspace
My pleasure...

For some reason it took me a while to get that the stories were draggable. I
understand you are going for a clean look, but maybe a handle would also
communicate it it draggable?

Also, push the mobile aspect. The site makes sense on the ipad or a smart
phone. Unfortunately, I cannot open the story data overlay from the ipad.

Also, try to have the overlays somehow originate (using animation) from the
store or backlog or finished button.

Also, you might want to try a dotted border to separate the phases (not sure
about the terminology).

